# Would be nice if Nintendo released amiibo figures of normal villagers?



## Buster Bunny (Mar 10, 2017)

For example, they started with popular villagers who appeared in the first game like Rosie and others.
Of course, they would have changes in the designs according to their appearance in  new games if any change was made.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 10, 2017)

YES! I totally agree. I want Bob and Punchy amiibo figures.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> YES! I totally agree. I want Bob and Punchy amiibo figures.


I second that! And a Redd figurine to go next to my Waluigi!


----------



## Loriii (Mar 10, 2017)

That'll be great! I want to have actual amiibo figures of my dream villagers at the very least.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes and no. It would be amazing to own amiibo figures of my dreamies (Bluebear, Fang, Zucker, Chrissy, Phil) but my wallet would just kill me. Though I believe people do make figurines that look quite nice with the chip inside them to boot, kinda pricey though but probably worth it. Google them if you are so inclined.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

I would love to have a few of my favorite villagers, however, I really wish they would make a Dr.Shrunk, Katrina, Luna, Harriet, and the other two able sisters. I wish they hadn't excluded them. Especially Shrunk. He's my favorite.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 14, 2017)

That'd be so cool. I would love to have a figurine of any of the cranky wolves, or Diana. She's so pretty.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd love to see the other NPC characters get their own firgures! I'm not sure about the villagers though, just because there are *so* many of them. I'm still struggling to collect the cards!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2017)

i think all the npcs should get figurines before the actual villagers, but there's so many villagers it would be hard to make figures that everyone will want to buy. if they made a marshal or rosie figurine those would probably sell out but if they make one for a more unpopular villager (i.e. nana) then there would be a problem and there probably would not be as many sales unless someone is a collector, and i think it's very unfair to make figures of just the cutesy popular villagers. there would need to be a peaceful balance in order for it to be pulled off


----------



## CattyPuddles (Mar 15, 2017)

I would love if Nintendo did this, but I can see how they would view this as I guess a bad investment? Some less popular villagers may not as be bought as much as the popular ones? So it'd be a risk on their part in a way. I guess it's just not one they've been willing to take so far.


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

they'd have to sell them as a 'mystery' like the current amiibo cards, to be profitable for some less loved bbs


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

Would love a Julian. A Tiff would never happen.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 21, 2017)

I would love one of Fang, Phil, Kyle, Olaf, Papi, Erik, Zucker, Marina...oh God, please don't release those...my wallet will need way more than CPR.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 21, 2017)

oh god do you know how big the hole in my wallet would be? i'd want mott, felicity, skye, poppy, kyle, the list goes on forever

i agree that this would be a bad idea though, im sorry but nobody is gonna want a wart jr or cesar amiibo... but then again marshal would sell like hotcakes. also theres so many it seems unfair for other nintendo franchises, although animal crossing is one of their biggest franchises yet it only has 4 real games


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 23, 2017)

It'd be nice, but if it were to happen it would be limited to only the most popular/marketable villagers, and everyone would complain about it.
An Ankha amiibo figure would be awesome though!


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 26, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I would love to have a few of my favorite villagers, however, I really wish they would make a Dr.Shrunk, Katrina, Luna, Harriet, and the other two able sisters. I wish they hadn't excluded them. Especially Shrunk. He's my favorite.



I definitely agree with Shrunk!

If they make the amiibos compatible with the next upcoming AC game, they should just finish making the rest of the NPCs. I'd buy Shrunk in a heartbeat! I'd also splurge on Gracie, Pete, the balloon guy whose name escapes me, Tortimer, Sable, etc. But my poor wittle wallet. :c

I don't think making the villagers would work out because there are just so many of them. I'd like my original villagers, but characters like Jitters or Clyde might not even make production because they are so unpopular. Either way, I can't foresee what they'd make the villagers in figure form for; we have them in card form already.


----------



## FAZDrawsSC (Mar 28, 2017)

But stores would get flooded. They could do a service on the Nintendo website where they manufacture amiibo of villagers and if you want one, you have to order it from Nintendo, they wouldn't be available in stores. It would cut down on AC amiibo.


----------



## Fairest (Mar 29, 2017)

As much as I would love to have amiibo of my favorite villagers, I feel the cards are much better suited for AC villagers. There are far too many of them and even if you only do the popular ones, they will fly off the shelf and end up sold on eBay for triple the price, easily. I wouldn't be able to afford it I already know.

Honestly, I prefer to just have charms for key chains and such with the villagers on them if I want to somehow collect my favorite villagers physically (which I care about more than amiibo support honestly)


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 30, 2017)

As much as I'd love this I know my favorites would never have figures (Tabby Katt etc)


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes of course! I'd love to have a little Ruby or Genji in my room. That'd be so cute! I believe they have made merchandise for villagers before after the movie was released, but i'm guessing they didn't make enough profit to encourage Nintendo to continue? Popular villagers would probably have the most produced of them and be "common" and easy to come across.  Less popular would probably be counted as "rare" imagine what chaos that'd cause haha. Imagine the ridiculous prices on Ebay!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

I understand why they haven't done them but I would totally buy Lucky, Bones and Butch amiibos.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes!!! i need this!!! id buy all of the ones in my town!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

It would be cool but crippling to my wallet considering I would want them all. you can buy fake amiibo figurines of villagers on etsy some actually work depending who you buy from I'm actually considering purchasing some.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Apr 10, 2017)

I would absolutely love it but I have no clue how they would decide on what villagers to release, maybe they could hold a poll? I know most of us wouldn't get our favorites as amiibos that way but at least Nintendo would benefit as well as whoever wanted them.


----------



## Sonja (Apr 12, 2017)

I would def buy Stella but aren't they... around 100? I think that's a nice idea but probably not ideal as an amiibo, why not official figures (probably smaller)?


----------



## Xandra (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll pay anything for a Goose or Dobie figurine.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2017)

I think that enlarged amiibo is the future. They will create statue-size amiibo or something, with more than one character on it.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I think that enlarged amiibo is the future. They will create statue-size amiibo or something, with more than one character on it.



This is a really good idea! Maybe like popular dog villagers will all have 1 amiibo and they are all piled ontop of each other posing? Idk now it sounds kinda weird lol


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> This is a really good idea! Maybe like popular dog villagers will all have 1 amiibo and they are all piled ontop of each other posing? Idk now it sounds kinda weird lol



I imagine they would be able to serve more than one purpose. So, like, an amiibo with all the dog villagers would mean it worked for all of that type of villager, and maybe another for the special NPCs, etc.


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 13, 2017)

My bank account would be in the negative if this happened, lol!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I imagine they would be able to serve more than one purpose. So, like, an amiibo with all the dog villagers would mean it worked for all of that type of villager, and maybe another for the special NPCs, etc.



Yeah like you get to choose the villager that comes, maybe you would also get a special item like a statue of the amiibo in game! This amiibo would cost extra tho like 15-20 because it would be huge


----------



## intropella (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, but then.. I will be broke and my wallet would cry a lot.
it's suffering right now because of the cards. OOPPPS


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

That would be super awesome! But it would be extremely expensive for Nintendo to make the normal villagers, especially ALL of them. 

Not to mention itd be expensive for me cause I'd want to buy and collect them all :c so maybe its for the better lol!


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2017)

I would LOVE to see villagers as amiibo figurines. Recently I saw someone that made kind of figurines of mayors. How cool would it be if Animal Crossing/Nintendo would make a website or something where you could style your mayor like in the game and then that you can get a figurine of it?

But back to topic: I would love to see figurines. Maybe at the beginning just from the very popular ones like Fauna, Marshal or Stitches but I'd also love to see less popular villagers, bc I know there are people who also love tier 3-5 villagers (like me). And I'd die for a figurine of my mayor + butch!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

My question is. If you have them all, where are you going to store them? That's a lot of amiibo figurines.

I would prefer the card version more. I got all the ACHHD cards.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 29, 2017)

Hmm.. More than 300 and almost 400 villagers.. That's a lot. That's even too much. But it would be so unfair Nintendo would sell all the tier 1 and maybe tier 2 villagers and the tier (2?) 3-5 villagers would be just cards. Because I love a lot of tier 2-5 villager, altough Nintendo wouldn't release a lot of them, maybe they'll never do it. I woudn't accept just the tier 1 villagers, a lot of them I even dislike. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## lilraccoon (Apr 29, 2017)

amiibo figures would be way too excessive tbh. i think the way they have it now is fine. villagers get cards, main characters get cards and figures.


----------



## Primarina (May 1, 2017)

I wouldn't mind if they did a handful of them, say 10-20 as figures, but it should only be mega-popular/iconic characters like Rosie, Bob, Marshal, Bluebear, etc.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 1, 2017)

It'd be cool but I want the other main characters to get figures. Like Brewster. Where's my Brewster amiibo figure, Nintendo????


----------



## Verecund (May 1, 2017)

I love the idea of amiibo figurines of the regular villagers! I haven't bought the special character amiibo figurines because I don't really care about those, but I'd buy my favourite villagers in a heartbeat. It would be a lot of characters to do, but I think it could be worth it.


----------



## Ray-ACP (May 1, 2017)

I do love the idea but it's not very practical lol that's probably why they did cards. Imagine like 200 amiibos on your shelf xD


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

I think the best way they could do this is make it so you request the amiibo villager, they make it and send it to you. An online only thing instead of going full-retail.


----------

